# Pigs & CPL



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I was just reading the 2010 Hunting & trapping guide and ran across this: "Hunters are encouraged to shoot feral swine (free ranging pigs) year-round with any valid hunting license or a concealed pistol license." I didn't know you could hunt them with just a CPL. Learn something new everyday. Page 15 of the guide.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

the DNR wants them removed from the forests, if you are in the woods with any firearm legally you can shoot them 100% legally, whether it be from any hunting license or a CPL, also private land owners if on their property can shoot them legally without any license


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_55230-230093--,00.html

scroll down to the question about the cpl


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I am often out in the woods cutting firewood, and I carry out there.
No mention of orange in conjunction with cpl.


----------

